

Avro: A Format for Big Data - jhammerb
http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2009/11/02/avro-a-format-for-big-data/

======
jhammerb
Digg will be hosting an Avro hackathon on Thursday, November 19. Sign up if
you'd like to hack! <http://avrohackathon.eventbrite.com/>

------
jbr
Can someone with more experience with these formats compare Avro to BERT/BERT-
RPC? Is that an inappropriate comparison?

